

Ask reddit to upvote user freedom by serving no nonfree JavaScript - em3rgent0rdr
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/freejs-reddit

======
mcmillion
Strange, I got the JS source just by going to the site!

------
youngtaff
WTF?

